# Dresden Files



## ESPfanboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone else looking forward to book number 13 in the Dresden Files series?


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely!! I love seeing what kind of shit Harry gets himself into! Its one of my favorite book series!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hell yes... I was actually pissed when the book was pushed back from April to July


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 15, 2011)

Im actually a book behind. I still have to read 12 first! I got out of the Dresden loop for a while and forgot he put a new one out!!!

Has anyone watched the very short lived TV series of the Dresden Files? I did and its cheesy, but its cool!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude you will be glad you waited, the end of Changes was a BITCH if you read it when it came out (like I did...)

The show was pretty cool, but IMHO they changed a bit too much to hook the hard core fans and didn't quite have enough to pull in the non-hardcore fans. I did enjoy it though, and own it on DVD  

Some of the changes were just stupid though, for example the hockey stick and drum stick instead of a staff and wand. A wizard with a staff or wand is an iconic image, and the reasoning was dumb for the change being that a hockey stick or drum stick wouldn't stand out on the street.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree about the show. Physical appearances were changed alot too, such as Morgan being black, murphy being a brunette, and always pictured Harry with longer hair. I agree the hockey stick sucked because the books talk so much in detail about his staff how it smells when it burns and looks and all that. I thought his house was kind of a downer too, because a basement apartment with a basement in it, is not what they portrayed on the show! But all in all its a cool watch.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah the only character change that bothered me was Murphy as it's CONTINUALLY run through the books that she was a short blond, which was used a lot with her kicking people's asses when they underestimated her. I think them doing Bob as the skull would have been much cooler, but I understood that change. Oh completely changing Ancient Mai ticked me off to as there was absolutely NO reason for it... actually there was no reason for her to be in the series at all. Completely random production decision 

The apartment change I completely got as they combined the office and the apartment into one location to save on budget. The only thing I didn't like about that was the wards on the apartment being two fabric wallhangings that could just be pulled down by any visitor...

Is it July 26th yet?


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah I understand budgets play a big role in filming, but changing the color of a guys skin doesn't cost less! I think Morgan is the one that pissed me off the most because he is always described as an older white guy who hates Harry. He was young and black. Plus bob was, interesting!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

The change to Morgan didn't really bother me at all as his personality was still more or less the same 

I actually liked Bob in the series so it didn't bother me much... they also went for less of a comedic feel in the series than the books have at times, so the change worked out pretty well


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 16, 2011)

Whatever happened to the tv show? Wasn't it on syfy or something?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Whatever happened to the tv show? Wasn't it on syfy or something?



It got canceled after one season


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 16, 2011)

My guess low ratings and no money. Sucks! They should let us direct a new season. More importantly have Jim Butcher there giving feedback!


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 16, 2011)

SyFy - the only network that cancels a show with good ratings to allow more airtime to "Super-Mega-Ultra Tyranno-Pixie-Fairdust-Doom-Shark!" movies and wrestling.

I really wish I could have the old SciFi management back (from when the channel first started).


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah I watch some of current series lineup, but for the most part that channel has gone to complete shit


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah that sucks. I remember watching it, and liking it a lot, and then wondering what happened to it? Totally forgot it existed until I saw this thread. Either way, syfy sucks, they cancel the few good shows they put out. But thats what happens when NBC buys them out.


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 17, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Hell yes... I was actually pissed when the book was pushed back from April to July



I was just mad when i finished 12 and found out how long it would be till 13 would be released. i just started on my 3rd read through of the series to refresh myself too.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 17, 2011)

I just got into these books a couple months ago.. crushed all of the ones starting with Grave Peril since then. Changes was full of OMGOMGOMGWUT moments, crazy ending.. Ghost Story is going to be awesome


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 17, 2011)

sakeido said:


> I just got into these books a couple months ago.. crushed all of the ones starting with Grave Peril since then. Changes was full of OMGOMGOMGWUT moments, crazy ending.. Ghost Story is going to be awesome



Did you read Side Jobs yet?


----------



## sakeido (Jul 18, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> Did you read Side Jobs yet?



not yet, no. I'm waiting for it to come out in paperback so it is smaller and easier to read on the train, not to mention cheaper. I am going to read it before I read Ghost Story, in any case.. gotta read Aftermath.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just finished Death Masks! Great series indeed.


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 18, 2011)

sakeido said:


> not yet, no. I'm waiting for it to come out in paperback so it is smaller and easier to read on the train, not to mention cheaper. I am going to read it before I read Ghost Story, in any case.. gotta read Aftermath.



Yeah i would wait to read it too. It'll make you want ghost stories to get here even more.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 18, 2011)

I totally forgot about Side Jobs! I havent read that either. How is it???


----------



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2011)

Side Jobs is really good, though I had read a lot of the stories in it in other collections. The story that takes place after Changes that's in it was excellent.

Damn, almost done with my current book I'm reading and the 26th is still a ways off  

Actually what is it with book releases on the 26th? There are 4 or 5 books I want to read coming out that day from multiple different publishers.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 19, 2011)

Amazon here I come! Definitely want to check out side jobs now. Man I need to catch up!


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 19, 2011)

I just discovered that there are 5 chapters from ghost stories released on his website and i cant stop reading lol.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> I just discovered that there are 5 chapters from ghost stories released on his website and i cant stop reading lol.



I'm deliberately avoiding that, as I'd burn through it today and then be even more pissed waiting for the 26th


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 19, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I'm deliberately avoiding that, as I'd burn through it today and then be even more pissed waiting for the 26th



Well i burned through it and am now pissed and waiting.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> Well i burned through it and am now pissed and waiting.



See, told ya' 

Might grab this on my kindle tonight since there's a new Dresden short story in it

Amazon.com: Naked City: Tales of Urban Fantasy (9780312385248): Ellen Datlow: Books


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 19, 2011)

technomancer said:


> See, told ya'
> 
> Might grab this on my kindle tonight since there's a new Dresden short story in it
> 
> Amazon.com: Naked City: Tales of Urban Fantasy (9780312385248): Ellen Datlow: Books



He has another book that's supposedly about the Wreath family. Have you heard seen or read it?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> He has another book that's supposedly about the Wreath family. Have you heard seen or read it?



Nope haven't heard of that.


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 19, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Nope haven't heard of that.



Interesting. I tried to look it up on Amazon and his site but i might be thinking of something else... Guess i fail


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 19, 2011)

On a quick side note, how do u like the kindle and how much is the short story book cost on the kindle market? My wife is begging for one so trying to research them. 

Man I have to get Changes!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> He has another book that's supposedly about the Wreath family. Have you heard seen or read it?



Oh duh I had a complete brain stall when I read Wreath.. I just realized what you meant, it was Backup about Harry's brother Thomas. It was a novella and the stand-alone version is now out of print. The 72 page story is in Side Jobs though.



Lukifer said:


> On a quick side note, how do u like the kindle and how much is the short story book cost on the kindle market? My wife is begging for one so trying to research them.
> 
> Man I have to get Changes!!!!!



The price for the Kindle version is on the page I linked for the book  I think it was $9.99

I absolutely LOVE the Kindle, though the prices of books for it have gone up a lot since Apple screwed the ebook pricing model by handing control to the publishers. Typically for new release stuff the kindle book is slightly cheaper than the physically printed book, but not by much. However my wife and I both read A LOT so massively slowing the expansion of our 3000+ book library is more than worth it


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 20, 2011)

What was everyones favorite dresden book? mine was fool moon. also i like all the ones that involve the danarians


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 25, 2011)

Man there are so many good ones. Its hard for me to pick.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2011)

^ 

I've pretty much liked them all, and IMHO each one has been a bit better than the one before 

Ghost Story is sitting on my Kindle... though I'm in the middle of another book so I might finish that before I start it. I hate leaving a novel in the middle


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 26, 2011)

technomancer said:


> ^
> 
> I've pretty much liked them all, and IMHO each one has been a bit better than the one before
> 
> Ghost Story is sitting on my Kindle... though I'm in the middle of another book so I might finish that before I start it. I hate leaving a novel in the middle



I'm in class till 9pm today so i dont have a chance to snag it till tomorrow  but im gonna read the fuck outta that book lol


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> What was everyones favorite dresden book? mine was fool moon. also i like all the ones that involve the danarians



hmm I think I liked Changes best, even though so much


Spoiler



horrible stuff


 happened to Harry. The one where he rides a zombie T-rex at the end was pretty wicked.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 26, 2011)

sakeido said:


> hmm I think I liked Changes best, even though so much
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That is one of my favorite parts out of all the books!!!!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2011)

the best part about Dresden Files, is while riding the T-rex was badass.. he's done a lot of other things that are equally, or even more, badass. Maybe not quite as stylish though...


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, its real high up there but you never know what to expect from Harry. 

So who wishes they had a dog like Mouse???


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 27, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Yeah, its real high up there but you never know what to expect from Harry.
> 
> So who wishes they had a dog like Mouse???



As long as i dont have to have a cat the rams itself into your legs and tries to trip you on your way into your apartment.


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 28, 2011)

So i've had the book for a day now and am half way through. I have to say it is kinda slow and isnt my favorite so far.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> So i've had the book for a day now and am half way through. I have to say it is kinda slow and isnt my favorite so far.



Started it last night after finishing the other book I was reading, up to Chapter 6... so far I don't find the concept very appealing


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 28, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Started it last night after finishing the other book I was reading, up to Chapter 6... so far I don't find the concept very appealing



I'm up to i think chapter 30 and things are really just starting to develop.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Spoiler



Epic villains are epic. I was actually sort of waiting for Corpsetaker's shade to turn up in one of the books... and evil Bob is just such a great idea


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 30, 2011)

I know your a mod Techno but what the hell is the green stripe???


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> I know your a mod Techno but what the hell is the green stripe???



Spoiler tags, you use them when you're posting stuff that could give away something about a book / movie to people that haven't seen / read it yet. Highlight it with your mouse to see what it says.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh man that is awesome, both the green stripe and the content!!!!!! Getting caught up ASAP!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Oh man that is awesome, both the green stripe and the content!!!!!! Getting caught up ASAP!!!



Hehe I'm up to chapter 32 myself... it's getting better as it goes along


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn that was good... and now the long wait starts for the next one 



Spoiler



my only complaint is that what Uriel did in no way balanced the result of the Fallen's influence... balance would have been removing his obligation to be the Winter Knight. As it is he's in exactly the same position he was in after the Fallen "pushed" him, Mab can still manipulate him to make him do what she wants regardless of Harry's speech at the end  He knew beforehand that she couldn't FORCE him to do anything, it was being manipulated over time that he was afraid of to begin with

Also, WHAT ABOUT BOB?!?!?!!


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 1, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Damn that was good... and now the long wait starts for the next one
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I kind of wished that Uriel played a bigger role in the beginning of the book or that he had added more archangel characters in it. Over all evil Bob and the Normandy thing was really cool. The army of shades were bad ass.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 1, 2011)

Just finished reading the book on my way back from Vegas



Spoiler



It did start off pretty slow, but picked up speed. I like how it gave more insight into Harry's background and his days with Justin DuMorne.. but it left out all the stuff about how he beat him? Also, He Who Walks Behind went down like a bitch. Future elaboration maybe.

I liked the big reveal that it really was Kincaid who killed Harry, but then Harry was the one who called it in!? Interesting twist that actually made sense.

The plotline with Fitz and the kids seemed pretty unnecessary to me. Maybe a setup for future books (likely given how well Butcher uses his characters) but it didn't accomplish much in this book aside from giving a parallel between Harry's past and the kids'. 

Good ending too, but yeah. What about BOB!???!?!? And Harry's pentacle amulet? The bit with Thomas seemed tacked on, but oh well. He's too awesome to go missing for a whole book.



Really looking forward to the next one... a year from now


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 2, 2011)

sakeido said:


> Really looking forward to the next one... a year from now



I think i saw something about him already having a title out for the next one so maybe it's close than we think.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 2, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> I think i saw something about him already having a title out for the next one so maybe it's close than we think.



The next book is called Cold Days from what I've seen and best case Butcher will return to his April release dates... but that's still a long time


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 2, 2011)

Been scouring amazon and need to hit the local book store for some used copies. Funds are tight, but damn I want to read!!! Anyone want to mail me Changes and Ghost Stories and Ill read them and send them back???


----------



## giantchris (Aug 4, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> I think i saw something about him already having a title out for the next one so maybe it's close than we think.


I believe Jim Butcher has stated before in interviews his intent to have one Dresden Files release a year.

Haven't read the newest one but Butcher really shines in this series. Really engaging read the whole way through with some great characters. The interaction between Harry and Bob is one of my favorite partnerships in anything I've ever read.


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 15, 2011)

Just ordered Changes off Amazon last night! Can't wait to dive Into it.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 15, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Just ordered Changes off Amazon last night! Can't wait to dive Into it.



Changes is awesome... and incredibly brutal. I would recommend having Ghost Story there to start as soon as you finish Changes... you'll see why


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 24, 2011)

I now hold in my hand, a hardback copy of Changes!!! Cant wait to dive in then pick up Ghost Storys!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 24, 2011)

Changes is so brutal


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 24, 2011)

Got it off Amazon for $7!! Going to start reading it.............. right now!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 24, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Damn that was good... and now the long wait starts for the next one
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He specifically said that he couldn't undo it - he said he got to "whisper seven words" at a critical time, like (presumably) Nicodemus did to set Harry down this path. One of the continuing themes of the books has been proxies and binding that prevent them from doing things they might personally like to do, so this fits. Also, remember, in "Changes" Ebenezer mentioned the deal with Mab, and that he'd done deals himself. I have a feeling all of this is going to tie back to Harry's mother and her Faerie dealings, somehow, as well as being a window into whatever it is that the other Wizards see that scares them about Harry.

The bigger question, for me, is where do Cowl (who should be dead, but obviously isn't) and the other "Black Council" people fit in now? It's suggested in "Changes" that they got played into destroying the Reds, and "Ghost Story" manages to let him sidestep the issue for a while...


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 24, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Changes is so brutal



Indeed. It's like a book full of "can you top this?"


----------



## technomancer (Aug 24, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good points all. Damn it, why isn't Cold Days out yet


----------



## pstol (Aug 24, 2011)

Amazing book, but felt like a stepping stone to the next one


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn I wish I had more time to read! I got the first chapter down and already dont want to put Changes down. Damn adult responsibilities!!!


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Damn I wish I had more time to read! I got the first chapter down and already dont want to put Changes down. Damn adult responsibilities!!!



Only the first chapter?? give it a few more and you're gonna be like omgomgomg wut? and never wanna put it down


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I made it up to the end of chapter 3 and fell asleep, not because it was boring though!!! I can't wait to pick it up again.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 30, 2011)

normally my rule is to only read on the train ride to & from work so that I can stretch books out longer and don't have to buy as many. with Changes, I stuck to that for all of two days. got to page 100 then I just sat down and crushed the rest of the book in one sitting. it was so freakin good...


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 30, 2011)

sakeido said:


> normally my rule is to only read on the train ride to & from work so that I can stretch books out longer and don't have to buy as many. with Changes, I stuck to that for all of two days. got to page 100 then I just sat down and crushed the rest of the book in one sitting. it was so freakin good...



And then you got angry when you finished it and had to wait for ghost stories?


----------



## sakeido (Aug 30, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> And then you got angry when you finished it and had to wait for ghost stories?



quite angry. I had already spoiled the last couple pages for myself (too much fuckin tvtropes) but it still kicked me straight in the nuts. it wasn't even that so much as what went down at the end of the big climatic temple battle, and how it was written, and all the other stuff that went down.. absolute madness. thankfully I only had to wait about a month 

still have Side Jobs still to go too.


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 30, 2011)

So, not to be gross or weird, but I usually read when Im on the can, and found myself sitting there for 45 minutes reading until my wife was like, You ok??? Haha Changes is quite stellar thus far!!


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 31, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> So, not to be gross or weird, but I usually read when Im on the can, and found myself sitting there for 45 minutes reading until my wife was like, You ok??? Haha Changes is quite stellar thus far!!



It happens  I always get distracted on the throne. I sat there play angry birds for an hour and a half.


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha been there. I have the Kindle app on my phone and sat and read Treasure Island for almost am hour one day!.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Haha been there. I have the Kindle app on my phone and sat and read Treasure Island for almost am hour one day!.



The Kindle app is a dangerous thing. I've lost afternoons to it.


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah so far I've just got free books, if I got one I actually really wanted to buy like a Butcher, I would kill my phone battery every day!!!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 31, 2011)

God damn it is Cold Days out yet?


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 31, 2011)

technomancer said:


> God damn it is Cold Days out yet?



No, but do we need to get a SS.org Dresden Anonymous group together to help till Cold Days is out?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 31, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> No, but do we need to get a SS.org Dresden Anonymous group together to help till Cold Days is out?


----------



## Lukifer (Aug 31, 2011)

Haha sign me up!!! Since we have a few mods in here that like Dresden we have people to set up the group!!! 

On chapter 20 of Changes now. Holy....... shit........ its getting straight up insane! How will Harry pull this one off??


----------



## ESPfanboy (Sep 1, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Haha sign me up!!! Since we have a few mods in here that like Dresden we have people to set up the group!!!
> 
> On chapter 20 of Changes now. Holy....... shit........ its getting straight up insane! How will Harry pull this one off??



Don't worry,the insanity only gets worse from there.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> Don't worry,the insanity only gets worse from there.





I think my reaction at the end of the book was, "WHAT THE FUCK?!?!??!?!"


----------



## ESPfanboy (Sep 4, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I think my reaction at the end of the book was, "WHAT THE FUCK?!?!??!?!"



Yeah, i think i read that last page like 10 times before i got the "wut?" thought out of my had and figured out what the hell was going on.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 4, 2011)

On chapter 36 now and its get totally in-fucking-sane!!!

Ok so Ive been trying to figure out how to use the green spoiler cover but I cant so I wont say what I wanted to until one of you fine gents tells me how to do that


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2011)

[ spoiler ] your text here [/ spolier ]

without the spaces in the tags


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoiler



I cant believe Harry is the Winter Knight now!!!!


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 11, 2011)

Finished Changes last night. Most epic Dresden Files book EVER!!! I wish it were twice as long though I dont want it to be over. Time to get Ghost Stories now though!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 17, 2011)

since I'm still waiting for Side Jobs to come out in paperback .. I went and picked up Jim Butcher's other series, the Codex Alera. I started into the first one with much trepidation, I figured all this guy could do was Dresden... but these books are really good! It isn't Dresden Files of course, but its got that same kind of "fun reading" feel to it. Interesting world, good characters, great story.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2011)

sakeido said:


> since I'm still waiting for Side Jobs to come out in paperback .. I went and picked up Jim Butcher's other series, the Codex Alera. I started into the first one with much trepidation, I figured all this guy could do was Dresden... but these books are really good! It isn't Dresden Files of course, but its got that same kind of "fun reading" feel to it. Interesting world, good characters, great story.



I've thought about checking it out, but I've got some new Neal Stephenson to tide me over on the Kindle, for now...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2011)

I've read the entire Codex Alera, they get better as they go along


----------



## Lukifer (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought about getting the first Codex Alera as well. He said in an interview he always wanted to write a swords and horses book. So I'm interested to see what his interpretations of it is!!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn it, the manuscript for Cold Days isn't even due until the beginning of July, which means fall release AT THE EARLIEST 

I am too used to getting my Dresden fix every April after all these years


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2012)

Finished Cold Days earlier today, anybody else reading it yet?

Damn was that a good book... and now the inevitable year+ wait for the next one 

Having fun though, my wife is finally reading them and she's on Small Favor


----------



## sakeido (Dec 4, 2012)

holy shit! it's out!? I gotta go pick that up after work today then... for some reason I thought it wasn't out for another couple weeks yet.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 7, 2012)

sakeido said:


> holy shit! it's out!? I gotta go pick that up after work today then... for some reason I thought it wasn't out for another couple weeks yet.



Nope, came out 11/27... and once again Butcher kicks ass 

Some crazy shit happens again in this one too and some REALLY interesting stuff is revealed.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm about 200 pages in... damn its good to have Dresden back. My favorite long running book series for sure.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 4, 2013)

woooooooooooooooooow that was sick! just finished. great book, I'd put it right up there with Changes. Crazy epic plot, great ending, set up so much stuff for the future, brought in past relationships so well. Man oh man.... outstanding! So badass! wowowowooww


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2013)

Exactly how I felt too 

I loved the explanations of some of the things that have been ongoing in the series.



Spoiler



I also thought the Lovecraftian elements were a fantastic twist to introduce.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 7, 2013)

There was a lot of great references in this one.. they make a Firefly reference, people are finally joking about Dresden's penchant for Star Wars quotes, and the "Ia, Ia Cthulu Fgathan!" or whatever it was towards the end was great. 

Can't really remember the last time I had so much fun reading a book. Changes was a regular pageturner but it didn't make me smile broadly or laugh out loud on such a regular basis like Cold Days did. Which is kinda surprising considering that really when it comes down to it this is a way darker story than your average Dresden book, and things are only going to get worse from here.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 1, 2014)

New Jim Butcher....picked it up last night and finished about 2am. 

This dude never disappoints; 15 books in and I'm still giddy like a kid on Christmas when a new one comes out. At this point, it's an epic story and I'm looking forward to starting the whole series over again.


----------



## arturocivit (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm about to start the 11th, those books are great!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 1, 2014)

You've got so much cool shit coming your way man...this is one of those series that I wish I could just now find and start new. Enjoy the next 5!

Also, if you dig these and haven't read Simon R. Green's Nightside series or Secret Histories series, you'll love em.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 1, 2014)

Skin Game kicked ass 

Now the year long wait for the next one


----------



## arturocivit (Jun 1, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> You've got so much cool shit coming your way man...this is one of those series that I wish I could just now find and start new. Enjoy the next 5!
> 
> Also, if you dig these and haven't read Simon R. Green's Nightside series or Secret Histories series, you'll love em.



I can just imagine all that!! The first book were in Spanish and I can't find the 11th one in that language, so ended buying 11, 12 and 13 in English so I have some nice time coming my way reading those books, there was a tv show some time ago but it was really different, bob wasn't a skull but a regular guy or spirit or something like that, but I find those books really really well written.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 2, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Skin Game kicked ass
> 
> Now the year long wait for the next one



Read an interview with him last night and he said he's starting the next one in July....gonna be a long year man.

Thanks for moving this BTW.....don't know why I thought there wouldn't be a thread for these.



Spoiler



Dude, these things just amaze me....Odin, Santa Claus, Bigfoot(feet), the Nagaaloshii, Mab, all of it....dude has created a living breathing world I actually care about...I'm so invested in this series I can't ever wait to buy the newest ones and then it's a year before I get to read a new one.

What did you think about him being 'pregnant'? And BUTTERS as a KoTC?!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 2, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Read an interview with him last night and he said he's starting the next one in July....gonna be a long year man.
> 
> Thanks for moving this BTW.....don't know why I thought there wouldn't be a thread for these.
> 
> ...



Yeah I actually looked up the old thread and posted... the saw yours and merged them 



Spoiler



I loved it. I literally lol'ed when I read that sequence. That said while it was funny it definitely felt like there was probably something longer there that was cut out. Having Harry's subconscious show up to flat out tell him plot points like that seems something like, "I have a great idea I want to add but don't have the space to put it in... so I'll just chuck this couple pages in there...".

I like the idea of Butters as a KotC, as it was really not something you expected. I also loved the new sword... and was waiting for him to cop the Kevin Smith line, "George Lucas is going to sue somebody!"

That said I do miss Bob and am hoping he doesn't try to play Harry's child as "the new Bob" for Harry. Also curious what he does about finding Harry a place to live as Demonreach really isn't a good place for anybody but Harry by himself


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 4, 2014)

Dude I'll tell you what; I have a HUUUUUGE crush on Murphy. They need to move in together. That dream was smoking hot!



Well until the end anyway.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 6, 2014)

Just finished it last night... very cool. Nice to see how everything ended up for a change. But that year wait for the next one doe


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 6, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I actually looked up the old thread and posted... the saw yours and merged them
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Remember, though, that Harry talked to his subconscious before when dealing with Lasciel. It was a part of the foreshadowing, and a hint I missed completely, much to my own chagrin later on. I think we're going to find out that the Harry/Lasciel "child intellect" was suppressing some things Harry should have remembered, with lasting ramifications, just like Lash was messing with his mind when she was in there.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 6, 2014)

sakeido said:


> There was a lot of great references in this one.. they make a Firefly reference, people are finally joking about Dresden's penchant for Star Wars quotes, and the "Ia, Ia Cthulu Fgathan!" or whatever it was towards the end was great.





Spoiler



The "cops got better things ta do than get killed" nearly took me out. I expected the Terminator one, but not that.


----------

